# Boren Bicycle Co.?



## Richard (Apr 13, 2011)

Military bicycle? (in paint only) that came from an estate sale many, many years ago. The head badge says Boren Bicycle Co. 

Any info/history would be appreciated....how/where can I check the serial numbers? 

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## OldRider (Apr 13, 2011)

Lets see pictures  Its a new name to me so lets see what ya got!


----------



## Richard (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't have the bike yet. I took pics of my computer screen to post these.
I found out that its probably a Schwinn and they where assembled and badged by various companies. 

Military Paint/Markings




Serial# G36372



Key lock/possible Delta Light?


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

As the story goes, Schwinn had a fire in the 40s and destroyed records prior to then. Safe bet your frame is prewar. It appears to be a Schwinn. With the curved bottom tube it makes it a later prewar. Looks as if Sprocket/Guard were swapped out at some time. Is that Rear fender lipped? Nice start to a project! What are your plans?


----------



## Richard (Apr 14, 2011)

They are both liped fenders, from the pics I received. I don't know much about bicycles, new to this. 

I am wanting a WWII Military Bicycle and this appears to have been used on base, although its not a government contracted Columbia or Huffman. At any rate I was planning on leaving it as is and cleaning it up for Military parades/display and to display in a local museum. 

But that could change. I noticed what appears to be black paint under the front fender with possible gold striping/design. Everywhere else it seems to look like it was never any other color but Green/OD.???? Which I doubt.













If anyone has a picture of what it should look like that would be helpful.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

I did not see the Military markings - cool. Your bike may of started its life as this...
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b05.html


----------



## Richard (Apr 14, 2011)

Could this be a 1950 yr. made bike? Thats what the serial number G36372 showed me on Schwinn list, if I assume there is a 0 in front of the numbers.

Any thoughts? There must be a Schwinn expert out there....

Richard


----------



## Richard (Apr 14, 2011)

Also what parts do I need to complete the bike.

Hub? 36 and is it a D, what are teh letters for/mean? 
10 tooth sprocket?

what pedals/blocks are correct?

thanks,

Richard


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

Your bike is definately not a 1950s model, rear facing dropouts assure that. Would of had New Departure hubs and Torrington Pedals.


----------



## 46powerwagon (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks like you have a Latonia put together by Boren Bicycle in little Rock, Arkansas. What few Latonias I have seen were Schwinn but they seem to use different year parts to put them together. The shop has been closed many years ago. Use search on the CABE (Latonia bicycle) and you should see some more Latonia bikes.

Gary


----------



## Richard (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for your info/help, I was going through the link you posted and I think I found what the bike should look like. Look at the fender in the second photo at the dented area by the truss rod, looks like black paint with gold strip/design..now check out this photo...

What do ya think?


----------



## Richard (Apr 19, 2011)

The best I can tell, the fenders and the frame match the 1936 Autocycle, which would work since it has the lipped fenders and the cyclelock.

Richard


----------

